# Edinburgh squats or any place to stay for 2weeks?



## Mariella (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi !
I`m Mariella from Athens Greece, currently living in a small village in Crete, I`m going to Edinburgh at 17 may for fruitpicking season just to make some money.I will start working 2 weeks after my arrival so I need a place to stay like a squat or any community alike.any suggestion?


----------



## iSTEVEi (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey, just wandering if you could help me out with a website or something in regards to the fruit picking work.
Came back to the UK for a funeral earlier this month and trying to save up to head back to the states or to head to Mainland Europe.


----------



## Mariella (Mar 28, 2013)

There is online application for these:
Pjstirlng.com
Jglangandson.com
Eastseatonfarm.co.uk
Tthomson.co.uk
Ifctunstead.co.uk
Allanhill.co.uk
All jobs are strawberry-raspberry picking in scotland


----------



## landpirate (May 17, 2013)

i've done the strawberry picking season in the south east of England. it's good work if the weather is nice. the only down side is back ache from bending over all day long. I hope you found somewhere to stay and you enjoy your new job.


----------



## Mariella (May 18, 2013)

Thank you for replying!luckily i found someone.can i ask you how much did you get paid in england?


----------



## landpirate (May 23, 2013)

It was 14 years ago that i worked picking strawberries so i don't know if the pay would be compariable to todays wages. I think I got about £5-£6 per hour and if I remember rightly you could do overtime and you'd get paid a bit more for that.


----------

